# Anyone just starting out at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if any of you are just starting out investigations at the Royal Infirmary Edinburgh.  I am at that stage and would love to get chatting to other people who are in the same boat.

Thanks for reading!  Hope to hear from some of you. xxx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi vickypink,
I'm a bit further along than you, and now getting treatment at the ERI.  
May see you in the waiting room one of these days!  Weird waiting room atmosphere, eh? I always feel like people should be chatting, but no-one ever does 
Hope you get some of our favourite clinicians (there's one really lovely female doc in particular who does lots of the scans; never caught her name, but very supportive woman in her 40s (ish), wears a headscarf.)
x


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey vicky. We have had some investigations done and back in march for next appointment with dr Irvine. Was meant to be June but I phoned and said I wanted next appointment. Last saw him last June where he diagnosed us as unexplained and told us we had a high chance of being pg in a year. Hmmmm don't think so matey! Said he couldn't refer us for IVF until we had been trying three years. 

Not sure what to do anymore cos there must be a reason why it's not working. I just want to find it and the. Deal with it. Then we might not need IVF. I feel like nobody is listening to me either. I know there is something wrong, I get painful ovulation with bloating, cramps etc and painful periods but they just brush me off. 

Nice to chat, wha stage are you at?

Ali x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

HI VICKYPINK,
I am waiting to start treatment July/Aug this year, the wait is making me want to pull my hair out   well anyways, DH and I have been trying since 2005. Never been pregnant and never used contraceptives. I seem to be in working order but DH has slightly lazy swimmers. We were told that we could still conceive naturally, but after all these years it just doesn't seem so. We had our last oppointment last April, and that was when they referred us for IVF/ICSI. Received a letter last month to say we are nearing the top of the list and we would hear from them for our oppointment to start treatment. What happens from there i have no idea.
Investigations -Myself -  Hystersalphingogram, rubella, day 21, STI check, internal scan, blood work - all normal.
DH - sperm check - i cant remember the volume but remembered her saying it was lazy. I was all in a bit of a daze that day don't remember numbers of things like my progesterone or his sperm volume, i feel like kicking myself for not snapping out of it and listening.

I hope this all goes smooth for you, keep in touch and PM me if you need a little chat
Thepheonix xx


----------



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Girls!

Thanks so much for your replies.  It is great to get chatting to people who are starting out at the ERI.

Wehavethreecats - I totally know what you mean about the waiting room!  Everyone just looks at one another and stays quiet.  I guess it's quite awkward and despite the fact you really want to say hi and ask what stage are you at, it feels rather intrusive and inappropriate even though we are all there for the same reason   I have often wondered if anyone in the waiting room is on Fertility Friends!  Good luck with your tx  and keep in touch! - what stage are you at?  Are you going for IVF?

Hey Pheonix - That's great that you are near the top of the list.  That's not even a year so the waiting list must be getting better .  How on earth have you coped for the last 7 years of TTC  I have been trying for 17 months and I feel like I am losing the plot!  I know what you mean about being in a daze.  It is so much to take in!  Sometimes however, you can read up on things too much and self diagnose so I would just go with the consultant's advice in that you are perfectly normal - sometimes it just doesn't seem to happen quickly.  I have one friend who took 3 years to fall pregnant and there was nothing wrong with her or her husband.  It is sooooo frustrating!!!  Especially when other people fall pregnant by just looking at a sperm! .  I have let the whole infertility thing get the better of me and have just started counselling at ERI.  I just feel totally depressed with it all   Best of luck with your treatment and keep in touch!  

Hey PinkFairy!  That is so frustrating!  I think you should just be firm with them when you are at your next appointment.  I have endometriosis and it took me years of going back and forwards to doctors, having scans etc... and being fobbed off, before I took my health in my own hands and went to BUPA ( luckily I have cover through work).  I had a laparoscopy and was diagnosed with stage 3 endo!  After all those years of being told nothing was wrong with me, I finally had an answer!  
What tests have you had done so far?  Have you had an HSG done/scans etc?  It seems to be the case that when you are in your twenties and they find nothing wrong, they will suggest you try for 3 years before giving any treatment.  This is not very helpful is it, because the longer you are trying, the more stressful it becomes .  
I had my first appointment in January with Dr Dutton however my actual consultant was supposed to be Dr Brady.  So far I have had 3 progesterone tests, Estrogen, FSH and LH tests done.  I have also had an internal scan.  Dr Dutton has referred me for another laparoscopy because of my Endo and then I go back in May to discuss a treatment plan....
Keep in touch and let me know how your appointment goes in March!  Good luck and remember - be firm! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well it looks like I won't  be doing anything for a while now. Smear came back abnormal again and so been referred for colposcopy. Had treatment two years ago and clear smears since then. Until now. I'm in pieces. If I need more treatment it could affect pregnancy. It could be cancer and I mighty not get to be a mummy. I am only 26 years old. How much more can life throw at me? I was already struggling with the infertility never mind adding this. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't know how to carry on.


----------



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Aw Pinkfairy, I just read your post and had to respond immediately.  I completely understand your feelings right now as I had treatment for abnormal smears a few years back.  I had a colposcopy and then they lasered off the bad cells.  The thing you have to remember is that by having regular smears ( I assume you had to have yearly smears following your initial treatment for at least 4 years?) you are looking after your health and treating abnormal cells is very successful in removing the bad cells before they ever have any chance of turning into cancer.  That is why it is sooooo important for us girlies to get regular checks.
You will be ok honey.  I think sometimes by having treatment for abnormal cells, it can make your cervix incompetent which means that you can miscarry, but they often resolve this by just putting a small stitch in your cervix.  I know it is hard, but you should try not to worry too much.  You are being checked regularly and they are treating the bad cells so that it doesn't have a chance to develop into cancer.  I remember when I had CIN3 and I read so much on the internet that I was convinced it was all bad and I was going to get cancer.  Try to stay positive.  Your health is important, especially for that little baba that I'm sure you will conceive in due course.   .

Keep in touch.  You can always PM me if you feel like it.  Take Care of YOU. xxx


----------

